# 1/8 OD, 1/6 ID, 1/32 wall latex tubing



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just ordered some, should be great for .177 BB's. I am planning on designing some mini shooters so they need the right bands. I tried 2040 but till too powerful. Sorry, the title should be 1/16 ID.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Whoaa ... that is small tubing. Never thought of tubes for BBs. Experimented with various widths flat latex & office rubber bands, Elastics for BBs can be too strong. Not found ideal elastic setup for BBs so they fire with just enough force and reasonable zip & zing! Keep us posted/updated.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I found that Elastics broke too often. Fingers crossed this is a good batch. I could only find a 50 yard roll.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

This may be too late if you already bought it. Here's a resource where you can buy small quantities of latex tubing (10 feet). Comes in natural color & black (maybe more UV resistant). They're in USA. Don't know if they ship to Canada or might cost more because across the border.

http://www.latex-tubing.com/lrt116132.html


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Keep us informed on how this works. I still haven't got the smallest original Marmaset all set up yet and this might be just the stuff.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ZorroSlinger said:


> This may be too late if you already bought it. Here's a resource where you can buy small quantities of latex tubing (10 feet). Comes in natural color & black (maybe more UV resistant). They're in USA. Don't know if they ship to Canada or might cost more because across the border.
> 
> http://www.latex-tubing.com/lrt116132.html


S'ok, I know I can make up enough band sets and throw them on the site. Should be a good time


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I use and have bought from alpus, tapered TBG for a bb shooter.

The reason there not to light is because there tapered and ultra thin.

I'l try to post measurements soon.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

@Metro: You should find out if the tubes are extruded or dipped. Dipped tubing has superior performance and longevity


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Just ordered some, should be great for .177 BB's. I am planning on designing some mini shooters so they need the right bands. I tried 2040 but till too powerful. Sorry, the title should be 1/16 ID.


2040 should be good tubes. Single tube each side, just work with the length for what speed you want.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Gardengroove said:


> @Metro: You should find out if the tubes are extruded or dipped. Dipped tubing has superior performance and longevity


He tells me it's dipped


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Gardengroove said:


> @Metro: You should find out if the tubes are extruded or dipped. Dipped tubing has superior performance and longevity


That www.latex-tubing.com website, I remember Bill Hays posted awhile back. They are an online retailer and their inventory of rubber latex tubing is from Kent Elastomer Products. According to their website, their natural rubber latex tubing is dipped.

http://www.kentelastomer.com/latex-tubing-compounds


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys! I asked if it was commonly used for slings and he said yup!

Can't wait to see if this will shoot airsoft BB's too b


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered some, should be great for .177 BB's. I am planning on designing some mini shooters so they need the right bands. I tried 2040 but till too powerful. Sorry, the title should be 1/16 ID.
> ...


I tried and tried, lots of combinations, single, tiny loop at the bottom, short, long...just couldn't get a good combo without wasted energy.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


How slow do you want them to go?

We get wasted energy on all our shooting. This is such a light bit of ammo I am not sure what you expect.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> How slow do you want them to go?
> 
> We get wasted energy on all our shooting. This is such a light bit of ammo I am not sure what you expect.


I like optimizing


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > How slow do you want them to go?
> ...


I hear you. Hopefully my comment didn't come across as snide.

I would like to hear what you come up with.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Rayshot said:
> ...


Not at all, we are all here to learn and experiment. I'll post my findings when they do show up.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Got it in today. Have lots of work today so won't be testing today but soon. I also got some nice red 2050 in.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Couldn't help myself, tried out a length of pseudo tapered, 7.5" total active length and it was FAST for .177 BBs and even crazier fast for 1/4" with little to no hand slap.

It's still a little short, I am going to make up another set that is about 1" longer for a more relaxed draw but this is looking very promising.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok. Looks like a 9" active length is great for my 29" draw which gives this a nice ratio to work with. The looped portion is 4" and the single is 5.

I am going to try less looped and more single to see if it'll work better with BB's.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's the really skinny one. 9" active length, 1.5" looped portion. VERY nice for BBs, even better with a larger fork width.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hey if u would like to get rid of some yards let me know ;-)

try the thinner pouches for bb`s work`s well 4 me

nice set up you got

cheers


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

leon13 said:


> hey if u would like to get rid of some yards let me know ;-)
> 
> try the thinner pouches for bb`s work`s well 4 me
> 
> ...


Maybe! I plan to make up some band sets so you can just get the whole thing in one go. I have the tube set up with a laser cut kangaroo pouch that is quite nice.





  








Sifaka BB Scale




__
Metropolicity


__
Jan 18, 2014












  








Sifaka BB Scale Quarter 1




__
Metropolicity


__
Jan 18, 2014


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Ordered a whole roll of amber mini tubes, hope they perform even better.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

update on the amber I just got in.

I made up a set of bands using the same formula as the black tubing. This stuff has WAY more elongation than the black. At a 10" active length (including a 2" loop), it can stretch to about 46", which is I can calculate as a 4.5x.

So...If I want a plinker set for 1/4 and .177 BBs for an average 30" draw, the active length needs to be ~6.5" with a 2" loop. I'll make up some bands after I get some work done, call it a reward!

EDIT: made up some amber bands at the calculated length and I was shooting .177 BBs. The average speed I was getting was 195 FPS according to Chrono Connect. This isn't definitive but it's a pretty good estimate on the strength of these tubes and how much the black additive reduce it's elongation rate. Pretty happy with the relative ease of use, more bands per 50ft roll!

I was only getting about 158-165 with the black tubes.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

> So...If I want a plinker set for 1/4 and .177 BBs for an average 30" draw, the active length needs to be ~6.5" with a 2" loop.
> 
> So are you saying the 6.5 plus a 2" loop? Just being sure of the terminology.
> 
> I am not sure how most are identifying Pseudo tapers but some say; 2" loop with 4.5 single.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> > So...If I want a plinker set for 1/4 and .177 BBs for an average 30" draw, the active length needs to be ~6.5" with a 2" loop.
> >
> > So are you saying the 6.5 plus a 2" loop? Just being sure of the terminology.
> >
> ...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > > So...If I want a plinker set for 1/4 and .177 BBs for an average 30" draw, the active length needs to be ~6.5" with a 2" loop.
> ...


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's a video containing most the same info I wrote but you'll be able to see the retraction rate on the amber is nicer than the black. Especially on the looped portion.


----------

